# Looking for an oztuner programmer for 2014 diesel



## Coltondean12 (Oct 4, 2020)

I recently bought a 2014 diesel cruze and have had to replace the def heater, def pump, and am now waiting on the nox2 sensor so I can replace it. I'm used to diesel trucks so when I bought the car I assumed if I had any issues I could just delete the dpf and egr. I was wrong. I'm looking to buy an oztuner programmer used because the epa shut them down and they are no longer being produced. Let me know if you or someone you know has one you're no longer using. Thank you!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the tunes are tied to the vin

wont work


----------



## Coltondean12 (Oct 4, 2020)

boraz said:


> the tunes are tied to the vin
> 
> wont work


That sucks but thank you for letting me know. Do you know if there are any tuners that'll take it easier on the def system?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think Trifecta might decrease usage, but I'm not sure if it really does or not yet, since we've only had the tune on since December and then obviously halfway through March we stopped driving even remotely close to the mileage we were before.






2014--2015 Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel


Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-Speed MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming Specific power increases of up to: +66 [email protected] +51 [email protected] Peak vs peak gains of up to: +50 ft-lbs +39 WHP Lowers DPF particulate (Soot) accumulation rate while lowering...



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Coltondean12 said:


> That sucks but thank you for letting me know. Do you know if there are any tuners that'll take it easier on the def system?


nobody is advertising it, no

but theres gotta be diesel shops out there that know how to do it and are willing to do it, its not the first illegal mod out there

all the diesel tune shops that have websites in canada, they all say they ship to usa, but i havent found a cruze 2.0 or 1.6 tune, just 2.8 duramax and then fullsize pickups

i keep meaning to contact them to see if they do 1.6's cuz i wouldnt mind a deleted diesel equinox to go along with my deleted cruze


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel Race Kit 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze- Call for availability(7-20)







www.theracecarfactory.com





these guys are kinda dancing around, speakin out of both sides of their mouth, sorta shows a downpipe in the kit, but you cant click on that one pic

seems like its a delete, but i would call to ask....


----------

